# GolfBuddy Tour GPS



## KeefG (Sep 5, 2009)

Re-posting this as, for some totally inexplicable reason, my original review disappeared 

I was given this unit to test by the mag (how lucky am I?  ) as I was already in the market for a unit anyway after using Vig's sonocaddie a few times and finding it absolutely invaluable!

The unit arrived and, first impressions were it looked nothing if uncluttered and uncomplicated.  After a quick 2 min scan of the destruction manual I had it plugged in and on charge and ready to download my local courses onto it....after a 10 minute battle with the software, which isnt the most user friendly, trying to get my PC to talk to the unit I was on the GolfBuddy download centre and ready to start downloading, at this point I was more than pleased to notice that the unit already had squillions of courses on it and all of the courses I normally play were already on.  A quick browse on the unit and I discovered that it really did already have thousands of courses, and of all the courses listed in the UK there was only 2 new additions.

Anyway, the unit was eventually fully charged and I couldnt wait to get out on the course and see what it was made of, a game was arranged with Vig at Mid Yorkshire where we would compare the results of his sonocaddie and the course he had mapped personally, and my stock map.

Onto the 1st tee, I switched the unit on and it automatically finds the course you are at which is another nice touch, a quick comparison with the sonocaddie finds that my unit is 3yds out which is spot on.  A quick check of the pre-mapped hazards tells me where the bunkers are and also a distance to a 150yd layup, which again is a cracking piece of info.

The one feature the sonocaddie has over the GolfBuddy is a map of the entire hole you are playing, not a major issue though.  On the GolfBuddy you have a picture of the green and a slidebar down the screen which shows you roughly where you on the particular hole.

After a couple of mishaps trying to add my own hazards & waypoints onto the unit but not knowing how to save them, I eventually figured it out.

I played a full round with the unit and can honestly say it saved me some shots, I was eyeing up approach shots thinking 8 or 9 iron, looking at the GolfBuddy and realising a PW would be better etc and it really does make a huge difference to your game, I would go as far as saying invaluable!!

Another excellent reason to buy the GolfBuddy is its battery life, I played 4 rounds before I got a warning that the battery was low....somewhere close to 16hrs of use off a single charge.

All in all, a truly fanstastic piece of kit, and if I had the money and was faced with a choice of units I would have absolutely no hesitation in purchasing one over any of its rival brands.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2009)

Excellent review and it sounds a decent bit of kit (especially a freebie). Does it have the hazards etc mapped in or do you have to add them. When you first get the course is it just to yardages to the green?

It sound pretty easy to use which I guess is always a good point and the battery life in particular is good value.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Dad has this unit. I have a SG5. If I was buying now, may be I would look at a Golfbuddy. His looks a nice m/c, and with no annual subscription, well...

However, it is missing few courses that I play, that are on SC, so for me, SC still shades it.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 6, 2009)

Whats the price angle like?
Â£200 or Â£300?
What size is it a brick or a phone ?
glad to here it was from the mag, do you get to keep it then for doing the review?


----------



## KeefG (Sep 7, 2009)

Homer - on all the courses i've played on with it all of the bunkers (fairway & greenside), water hazards etc are all mapped out already with yardages to them.  The only thing it doesnt have is more "local" stuff like single trees that you can use as a guide and the occasional, corner of doglegs etc etc

Grumpy - I believe this unit retails for around Â£240 which is a cracking price if you ask me.
I do get to keep the unit but it is made clear that GolfBuddy could ask for it back at any time! lol
Here's a picture of it anyway so you can get a gauge for the size:


----------



## Parmo (Sep 7, 2009)

Good review Keef, not seen you about much?


----------



## KeefG (Sep 7, 2009)

Tell me about it fella!

Been a hectic few weeks/months, i've moved up to Sunderland, we've lost the contract at work and I have a meeting tomorrow to discuss my options.

To be honest, my options look pretty good at the moment so i'm not too worried, just golf has taken a back seat lately.....havent played for nearly 4 weeks


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 7, 2009)

Trying to arrange a 4 ball at Linden Hall near Morpeth if your intrested only cost you the petrol money.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2009)

Other reviews I've read say that although the unit is great, when you do need to use the buttons they are a bit of a pain. I guess they mean tht in comparison to other units - SC being fairly straight-forward imo.

Are they fiddly to use?


----------



## Parmo (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Keef, good though you have good options.  I am a free man now so when you are about give me a shout for a round.


----------



## KeefG (Sep 8, 2009)

Other reviews I've read say that although the unit is great, when you do need to use the buttons they are a bit of a pain. I guess they mean tht in comparison to other units - SC being fairly straight-forward imo.

Are they fiddly to use?
		
Click to expand...

The main button is spot on, the 2 x side buttons are slightly fiddly but nothing major.


----------



## KeefG (Sep 8, 2009)

Trying to arrange a 4 ball at Linden Hall near Morpeth if your intrested only cost you the petrol money.
		
Click to expand...

What dates are you looking at fella?


----------



## KeefG (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Keef, good though you have good options.  I am a free man now so when you are about give me a shout for a round.
		
Click to expand...

Will do fella!


----------



## RGDave (Sep 8, 2009)

So....am I right.

skycaddie has a yearly sub
bushnell has one also (through iGolf)

Golfbuddy is free?

AG or "Online" (i.i.r.c.) are offering a bushnell GPS for Â£129....

I wonder if they'll ever go pay-per-course?

If they did, I'd probably pay the full sub first year (and download my 8-10(?) regular courses) and then go P-P-C.


----------



## KeefG (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, the Golfbuddy is completely free!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 14, 2009)

Have until the middle of October to use the letter, if you want it its yours.
Any time would do.


----------



## NeilBennett (Oct 3, 2009)

It is a very informative post and very well said. I am new to this and it has made me understand even more. Thanks expert.


----------

